# Push connectors



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 2, 2014)

Just wondering what the inspector's and electrical prima donnas' opinions were on these little connectors.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cda (Dec 2, 2014)

UL. Listed good to go


----------



## fatboy (Dec 2, 2014)

I've seen them around here for several years........have not heard of any problems.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 2, 2014)

The reason I ask is that I have pulled a few boxes apart now and seem some evidence of light arcing. I have also experienced some connective inconsistencies if I have to trouble shoot something that's not working right.

I was talking to my personal prima donna and he has misgivings on the very small surface connection. His advice was he was pretty comfortable using them on fixtures, but not in boxes, so that's what I do.

So I was just wondering if anyone else had observed similar.

I do know you have to make sure they are fully seated and the wire is stripped to the correct length. I suspect they are just more sensitive to improper use than a wire nut.

Brent.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 2, 2014)

UL listed and has been for years (different brands of course with Ideal what I see most of the time).

I have used them but I don't' see them too often anymore.

Jeff


----------



## fatboy (Dec 2, 2014)

I should have completed that thought, we have one maybe two contractors that used them. I don't see how the obvious increased cost outweighs any time savings. The were not in widespread use, but they were out there.


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 4, 2014)

As a tool twisting field electrician my thoughts;

Love the fact that most luminiares these days come with these factory installed.

Bear in mind that a red wire nut is listed for 5 #12's and a blue is listed for 6 #12's. Therefore in luminiares they are cool but a typical J-box not so much.


----------



## ICE (Dec 4, 2014)

As a tail twisting field inspector my thoughts.

Are they listed for solid conductors only?

Brent, you mentioned arcing.  Were there any signs of moisture?  Were the fixtures that you mentioned outdoors?  (wet location)


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 4, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> As a tail twisting field inspector my thoughts.Are they listed for solid conductors only?
> 
> Brent, you mentioned arcing.  Were there any signs of moisture?  Were the fixtures that you mentioned outdoors?  (wet location)


What I've seen is discoloration inside the clear plastic, like what a blown auto fuse looks like. Just your average plastic box with no evidence of moisture. Looks like a loose connection I guess. Also, I had one of the guys make up about 12 kitchen cans about a year ago, and when we fired up a few weren't working. The culprit was over stripped wires that were not seated all the way so the were touching things they aren't supposed to touch.

We had a remedial training day thereafter.

As for strand, I don't know how the factories do it because it bends to easy and I can't get the damn things inserted right.

And thank our God of War Odin for his gift of tan wire nuts. Those things are tits.

Brent.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 5, 2014)

I would never use them outside of the recessed cans where they are supplied by the fixture manufacturer.  If there were heavy loads I would be suspicious of them.  Remember all the back wired receptacles that became an issue many years later.  That is how I feel about them.  Perhaps fine for small loads...


----------

